# Mexican Fiesta Night Dinner



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It's a Fiesta night at our home and I'm going for broke on a Mexican dinner.

*Menu*

Pollo a la parrilla
Bastardizado al pastor
Arroz Mexicana
Frijoles ******
Guacamole fresco
Salsa tostada al fuego
Tortillas de maize
Fritura de maiz

*Guacamole*







*Salsa tostada al fuego*







*Frijoles *******





*Pollo a la parrilla*





*More to Come*


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

that salsa looks amazing


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I may not get the pronunciation 100% correct of all that food, but I guarantee 100% it sure is fine look'in vittles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Holy Mackerel!*

That looks fantastic. I'd like to be invited to a spread like that.

BTW, the photos are fantastic too. 

How about posting a veggie grilling tip or two? I still have a ton of peppers and even a few tomatoes in my garden. 

My mouth started to water when I opened this post.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It's a Fiesta night at our home and I'm going for broke on a Mexican dinner.

*Menu*
Pollo a la parrilla
Bastardizado al pastor
Arroz Mexicana
Frijoles ******
Guacamole fresco
Salsa tostada al fuego
Tortillas de maize
Fritura de maiz

*Guacamole*











*Salsa tostada al fuego*







*Frijoles *******









*Pollo a la parrilla*



Salt, Smoked paprika, Achiote powder, cumin, garlic & onion powders and a little EVOO.















*Bastardizado al pastor*

For my marinade I used
20 oz Crushed Pineapple
19 oz Red enchilada sauce
7oz Chipotle chiles on Adobo sauce
*2T Achiote powder this time!*
1 cup Brown sugar
1 tbsp Cumin
1 tbsp Paprika
2 tbsp Sea salt
1 32ct bag of Corn Tortillas, lightly steamed
Chopped onion/cilanto and lime wedges for garnish.






*The Secret Ingredient for Killer Mexican Rice*



*And the rest of them*

1# rice sauteed till golden, add onion/garlic and saute further, add in 1.5C tomato puree and 3C chicken broth, salt, cumin and whatever, bring to boil, reduce/cover and simmer till done.



*Alas, no Money Shot as it was too hectic with the crowd at serving time*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap that looks amazing chili!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet it was darn good. I could almost taste that chicken.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Don't know why in the hell you don't have restaurant with all the good looking foods you post we all PFF would keep you in business. Looks better than my local mexican restaurant.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree. Looks much better than all the mex places around here. I love Mexican food. 

Now I'm really hungry!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

k-dog said:


> Don't know why in the hell you don't have restaurant with all the good looking foods you post we all PFF would keep you in business. Looks better than my local mexican restaurant.


Because then a fun/hobby would become work. :no:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My thanks to y'all for the fine words and compliments on my cooking.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Man that all looks great. Tonight is our neighborhood NYE party and it's a Mexican food theme bring a dish party. I should just bring you!

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Never too late for a *Money Shot*


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

My wife loves the black beans & rice. Every time we go to Tampa she eats at a Cuban restaurant.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Columbia?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> My wife loves the black beans & rice. Every time we go to Tampa she eats at a Cuban restaurant.


Brocato's is by far the best cuban restaurant in tampa.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Your grocery bill must be insane with all the fine meals you have all the time! It looks delicious though, wish I could make that kinda stuff myself.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Your grocery bill must be insane with all the fine meals you have all the time! It looks delicious though, wish I could make that kinda stuff myself.


 Naw, it's not bad at all.
I don't cook like this everyday, just on the weekend or if I've an extra day off/vacation or such.

Thanks for the compliment.

You can cook any of this, it's nothing too hard, just gotta have the time/inclination.


----------

